# 87 N13 Power Steering Question



## Exabish (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, I am wondering if there is any other model year Pulsar/Sentra that the power steering rack and pinion would be interchangeable with my 1987 Pulsar NX XE. Mine is beyond repair, am looking for easy to find alternative, no NX's in my area at all, have to think outside the box.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1987-1990 Sentras and Pulsars used the same power steering rack. That said, you can get a A-1 Cardone remanufactured rack and pinion assembly with inner tie rods and a 3-yr/36000 mile warranty from Rockauto.com for only $89+core. That would be the way I'd go.


----------



## Exabish (Nov 14, 2016)

Okay, thank you so much for the reply. I'm definitely heading to that site now


----------

